# First Cycle Log (Started 08/24/2013)



## wrees (Aug 31, 2013)

**********Moved this thread to the "Members Log" section...sorry about the misplacement**************


----------



## kubes (Sep 1, 2013)

Why are you running he deca at such a low dose?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 1, 2013)

Anti e are over used  in cycles imo.. this is your first so i would not use the anastrozole because maybe you arent high estro sensitive like me and estro needed for correct hormone balance persay..hcg end of cycle..load the test/ deca into same pin use a bew needle tip so its sharp warm up the syringe with say a hairdryer so fluid flows like milk from mommas t..!


----------



## wrees (Sep 1, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Why are you running he deca at such a low dose?



I have read deca is good for joint support and injury recovery at 100mg weekly, and 200mg weekly is adaquate for increasing muscle mass, then much higher doses are used by more experienced users and professional bodybuilders.


----------



## wrees (Sep 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Anti e are over used  in cycles imo.. this is your first so i would not use the anastrozole because maybe you arent high estro sensitive like me and estro needed for correct hormone balance persay..hcg end of cycle..load the test/ deca into same pin use a bew needle tip so its sharp warm up the syringe with say a hairdryer so fluid flows like milk from mommas t..!



agreed on the AI...maybe ill run a blood test half way through to check, and yea hcg end of cycle from what i have read (can you give me any input on dose/frequency/duration?) interesting point about mixing them in same syringe......i did the test in one glute and the deca in the other glute last week. i thought that if i seperated the volume into two muscles rather than one, i would have less soreness....i was sore for the first 5 days then after a leg day all soreness was gone


----------



## kubes (Sep 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Anti e are over used  in cycles imo.. this is your first so i would not use the anastrozole because maybe you arent high estro sensitive like me and estro needed for correct hormone balance persay..hcg end of cycle..load the test/ deca into same pin use a bew needle tip so its sharp warm up the syringe with say a hairdryer so fluid flows like milk from mommas t..!



The way to run hcg is debated all over the place running it during the cycle or at the end will probably work either way. When you do run it hcg does have a tendency to aromatize so i would run a low dose ai alongside just to be on the safe side. I prefer to run it on cycle as oppose to blasting it at the end for a couple reasons. Less aromatize equals less ai. Next to no risk of desensizing the ledig cells and you keep some testicular function during the administration of exogenous testosterone. Again this is only my opinion and it will work either way.



wrees said:


> agreed on the AI...maybe ill run a blood test half way through to check, and yea hcg end of cycle from what i have read (can you give me any input on dose/frequency/duration?) interesting point about mixing them in same syringe......i did the test in one glute and the deca in the other glute last week. i thought that if i seperated the volume into two muscles rather than one, i would have less soreness....i was sore for the first 5 days then after a leg day all soreness was gone



The only way to know for sure is to run labs. High estrogen will keep you suppressed for longer after your cycle even if you have no notifiable sides. Just my .02


----------

